# Hand auger's



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Rich, Nick, just a thought I had but have you two noticed who is instigating this family fued????? Hmmmmmmmmm :16suspect:16suspect:16suspect


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Arrrrrg.........an who wooooood that be * Captain Kroger*......huh - huh ............... tell me laddie.:16suspect You akusing me of stirrin da pot.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Akuse you??? nah never (yesyesyesyesyes) all I`m sayin is if the spoon fits yer hand ya might be stirrin. Aint you gone fishin yet??? I gave you those whitefish coupons, dont be wastin em at Mcdonalds.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Coupon only say whiteficious..not white fish or Micky D's.:16suspect Short change me again didn't ya.:rant:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> HAHA dad your so hilarious oh ya i bought two tip ups last year. And the only reason i came in with you wsa because my propane went out. And the other time i just i coldn't catch a fish. Oh ya possion is 9 10ths the law so quit complaining. You caught four crappie that could have been tip up bait. Not to mention that this year the fishing on speares wasn't that great this year.


Ah the exaggeration of the youth. Tip up bait yeah right. I can't help it that that was the first time I fished that lake and I put enough on the ice for a meal. And what I was out there an hour? You and your 4 buddies had maybe 20 fish on the ice that totalled maybe 30":yikes:. No heater, what an excuse:lol::lol:!!!! 
Do we need to have a fishing contest this year, to cover the whole year, with size limitations?
That's right, you did buy some tip ups last year. Did they ever touch the ice?
I don't recall seeing them used.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Michael Wagner said:


> Rich, Nick, just a thought I had but have you two noticed who is instigating this family fued????? Hmmmmmmmmm :16suspect:16suspect:16suspect


Not Joe, no sir, not Joe :16suspect:16suspect:16suspect.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

mcanes1 said:


> Not Joe, no sir, not Joe :16suspect:16suspect:16suspect.


Well thank you Mr. Rich !

See I ain't such a bad guy.:mischeif::evil:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

mcanes1 said:


> Not Joe, no sir, not Joe :16suspect:16suspect:16suspect.


 
Rich I hope he paid you at least a 1/2 dozen "Ficious" lures for that.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Michael Wagner said:


> Rich I hope he paid you at least a 1/2 dozen "Ficious" lures for that.


Mike...............GPS numbers are some what better.:evil: Beats double coupons too.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant::lol:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Michael Wagner said:


> Rich I hope he paid you at least a 1/2 dozen "Ficious" lures for that.


I better be hearing lots of good reports from Mr. Joeker this winter:16suspect.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

mcanes1 said:


> I better be hearing lots of good reports from Mr. Joeker this winter:16suspect.


And what may I ask did you do with the one's from last season.:16suspect

Oh wait ! I know.................Nick got those too ! :yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

When rich, you, cody, and i went to that pike contest and who caught the most pike? And you had minnoews that the only reason you caught them crappie.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

hand augers?


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

This happens every time I start a thread in this forum.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Sorry about that Nick you know how that Joeker fella is :evilsmile I`ve got a 6" mora that I got before you were born, take care of the blades and they will take care of you. Lets go fishing, Mike


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Can't wait Mike I seen a 5" mora at gander for $45 may have to check it out.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Can't wait Mike I seen a 5" mora at gander for $45 may have to check it out.


Junior, Bass Pro had 6" on sale for $42.99 Friday night when I was headed to Tawas. Last minute goodies to pick up.:evil:
Just reach in to dad's pocket.:16suspect:evil:


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

So he can hold that over my head thanks but no thanks joker. Ice is coming soon can't wait. got my shanty cleaned, tip ups ready, rods relined with ficious jigs on them, all i need is save up get a smaller auger and a aqua vu showdown and im in business oh ya a rear fender for a certain quad.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Doesn't leave much for you dad does it.:16suspect:lol:


----------

